# Anybody turn any Jacaranda?



## barry richardson (May 28, 2020)

As in blue jacaranda, Jacaranda mimosifolia. It is a common street tree around here and even more common in California. but I have never turned any till now, gotta say it is some very cool looking wood. The stuff I got is darker than other photos I've seen. It was a big chunk that had been "ageing" for a long time at the dump and had some gray spalting going on. Anyhow the grain is very interesting, with ribbon striping on the q-sawn face and kinda pheasant- wood looking on the flat face, and very chatoyant. This wood will definitely be on my radar from now on. It is on the softer side, and moves and checks a good bit when drying, but is manageable, here's what I'm talking about; an HF and a little bowl... when I get some more I would like to play with dyes and stains with it...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2020)

Nice nice grain pattern, great pieces Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (May 28, 2020)

Beautiful wood. I love what you've done with the vase, the darker wood rim. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 28, 2020)

Never worked any, I have a single sample, could always use another few...Looks like fig in some ways....sweet job Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Never worked any, I have a single sample, could always use another few...Looks like fig in some ways....sweet job Barry.


I can save a couple of samples for ya, if you don't mind some gray spalty patches...


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 28, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I can save a couple of samples for ya, if you don't mind some gray spalty patches...



That sounds great Barry, thank you.


----------



## trc65 (May 28, 2020)

Pretty wood and great forms! Unfortunately, don't see any of that wood (or trees) around here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (May 28, 2020)

That's magnificent eye popping grain. Nicely turned too. I may try to hunt some down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2020)

Wow! I love the look of that wood, and that vase is a winner. 

Did you segment the dark stripe below the collar?


----------



## Maverick (May 28, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> It is a common street tree around here and even more common in California.



Yep, my street is lined with them. The year before I got my lathe the city cut two of them down in the neighborhood. Of course I didn’t have a clue about being on the lookout for free wood. Do you think they have cut any since? Nooooooooooooooo. But you have shown me that I need to continue to keep my eyes and ears open. 

Another beautiful turning Barry.


----------



## barry richardson (May 29, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Wow! I love the look of that wood, and that case is a winner.
> 
> Did you segment the dark stripe below the collar?


Thanks Doc! The walnut and ebony in the collar are both segmented. The walnut is an 8 segment glue-up, and I have a bunch of ebony thins I got from @pinky, I just glued 3 of those edge to edge to create the pin stripe...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 29, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Yep, my street is lined with them. The year before I got my lathe the city cut two of them down in the neighborhood. Of course I didn’t have a clue about being on the lookout for free wood. Do you think they have cut any since? Nooooooooooooooo. But you have shown me that I need to continue to keep my eyes and ears open.
> 
> Another beautiful turning Barry.


Thanks John, I get most of my wood from a landscape recycle place, they make mulch and firewood out of it mostly, so what I see is already cut up, and separated from the leaves and foliage that it can be identified with, and the wood and bark of Jacaranda is somewhat generic looking, havent found a good way to id it yet, but I hope to....


----------



## Nature Man (May 29, 2020)

First I've heard or seen of Jacaranda wood being used in woodworking! Most excellent! You did it justice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (May 29, 2020)

They are beautiful when in bloom (as they are right now). Here is a pic of one of many looking from my back yard.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 29, 2020)

Beautiful pieces as always Barry. How tall is the form?


----------



## barry richardson (May 29, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Beautiful pieces as always Barry. How tall is the form?


Thanks Mike, about 9 inches...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 30, 2020)

Maverick said:


> They are beautiful when in bloom (as they are right now). Here is a pic of one of many looking from my back yard.
> 
> View attachment 187987


Yep, I remember those trees when I lived in Orange and Irvine. I believe they have seed pods that look like swords when green. 

Who's brown roof is that in the picture? It looks like it might have some truss issues. If my color is off, disclaimer; I'm colorblind.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 30, 2020)

When I saw that bottom picture of the vase, I thought it was a rug. 
Nice work as usual, Barry.......... ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

